# Rescue-Seabrook, TX (RESOLVED)



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok so I just got a call from Keith.

A little grey bunny he said it looks like Storm is looking for a new home sounds like a easter bunny throw out. 

If you call Floppy pets at 281-326-1694 and ask about the bunny for adoption it not housed in the shop someone brought it in and one of the workers took it home Keith does not sell animals. 

It sound like a nether land dwarf not sure. I have not seen the bunny personally but I can not take him/her in. 

So if you call or email at [email protected]. You will get some info.

The above number is the shop phone.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 4, 2010)

Sending good vibes, across the miles, for the easter bunny throw-out.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 7, 2010)

I would like to update this I may be trying to get this Bunny to Goinbacktocali I have not talked yet we keep missing each other but it may end up over there. 

It will have a great spoiled home.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 7, 2010)

You gals (and guys) who help, 

~ inspire!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 18, 2010)

This little bunny has found a home. Not sure with who but he is in a new home!


----------

